# 2 New Ones



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Been neglecting pocket watches. Have a couple incoming one this week for sure. Needed a buying fix Both fairly new 1904 for the Elgin and 1910 for the Illinois, both 17 rubies

The silver one is an odd case with the threads reversed on the covers, not a common case, inner retainer ring. 24 hour dial.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The second is just a cool Illinois love this movement. a chunky piece


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, the Illinois rocks! Pretty cool watch!

Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I have one thing to say about the Illinois..

DAMN THAT'S CHUNKY!

But I loooove the gold! Very nice watches, both of them.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

tks, will try to be around more and shall take better pics when they arrive.

the Elgin with the fleur de lis hands made it a bit special as well. I know the dial has a real faint hairline and usually I would stay away but came unexpectedly. dials are enamel on metal so not going to be a bunch of enamel in hand! with the long regulator pretty small adjustments can be made to the timing and i like that style of adjustor

Im told the picture in the case of the Illinois seems to be with period in its paper type. I was going to spin a tale of it being my great great lesbian aunt and her partner, but naw

.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Few pics of the first one, now documented in photos never had a reverse screw case to photo but won't bore you with them all.

Now I know why they did not keep these cases long, the recessed covers are a bugger to thread off nothing to grab hold of but cool regardless


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

and now in its belly!

sigh all pocket pieces had real blued or purpled hands, wish all todays did

can't wait to take pics of the other movement


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Wont bore you with a bunch of pics of the second piece. pretty clean, got a bit of gold light off the inner cover in the pic.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

The Illinois is such a beautiful one James. It has a stunning movement.

Great to see the two different types of regulator.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

tks. have pics of the dial but not now lol, nice dial blue hands the usual stuff double sunk.

couple more of the movement though one a crop but still not full size


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Can we see the reverse sides of the cases, James?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Alrighty, will try tomorrow


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

James said:


> Been neglecting pocket watches. Have a couple incoming one this week for sure. Needed a buying fix Both fairly new 1904 for the Elgin and 1910 for the Illinois, both 17 rubies


Like everyone else, I've enjoyed the photos of these beautiful watches. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> The Illinois is such a beautiful one James. It has a stunning movement.
> 
> Great to see the two different types of regulator.


No new pics yet actually the Elgin is gone. You are onto me though with the regulators. Some day or year or decade I release something. An in depth look at varieties of regulators and their accuracy of adjustment, range of adjustment by tip width at a time and so on. Jewel count is not important I am only interested in a simple function. In pocket pieces and 40's, 50's wrist pieces. My little enjoyment in the photographing of regulators from many angles at 12mp, the regulator was a work of art.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Lovely watches. I love to see the patterning. A real pleasant surprise when you open the back on some of theses old watches. I bet many of those who wore them never realised the workmanship that "lurked beneath the skin"!


----------

